
W3C vs. WHATWG. Which gives the most authoritative HTML spec? - fanf2
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6825713/html5-w3c-vs-whatwg-which-gives-the-most-authoritative-spec/43082734
======
randomerr
I see it as more of LibreOffice verses OpenOffice. LibreOffice (WHATWG) has
more experimental features and discussion over what is needed. When the specs
are mostly finalized they go over to OpenOffice (W3C) and get integrated.

